# Fond d'écran "bureau" ou "salon"



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à vous ! Je cherche un fond d'écran avec l'image d'un bureau ou d'un salon. Or, j'ai beau chercher, je n'en trouve pas. Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ? Merci à vous !


----------



## fcavalli (21 Septembre 2008)

Peut-être là : http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/wallpaper/?order=5#order=9&q=interior

Il y a de belles choses


----------



## mrfluo (21 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, et à toutes,

J'ai acheté un Macbook OSX Leopard, et j'ai installé (legalement bien sur) windows XP grâce à bootcamp. Mon problème est de savoir s'il est possible de passer d'une interface à une autre, c'est à dire de passer de mac a windows (et vis versa), sans avoir besoin à chaque fois de rallumer mon ordi!! N'existerait il pas un bouton special pour cela??

Merci d'avance!!

Nico


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Septembre 2008)

mrfluo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, et à toutes,
> 
> J'ai acheté un Macbook OSX Leopard, et j'ai installé (legalement bien sur) windows XP grâce à bootcamp. Mon problème est de savoir s'il est possible de passer d'une interface à une autre, c'est à dire de passer de mac a windows (et vis versa), sans avoir besoin à chaque fois de rallumer mon ordi!! N'existerait il pas un bouton special pour cela??
> 
> ...


NON Il faut passer par une autre interface de virtualisation genre "Parallel Desktop"


----------



## eleonooore (21 Septembre 2008)

J'utilise celui-là (trouvé sur ce forum) dont je ne me lasse pas :
http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=1420 :love:

Mais il y a effectivement de belles choses dans la recherche donnée par fcavalli


----------

